# Solid Fuel Stove What Type?



## Taydo (7 Apr 2009)

Basically I need a Solid Fuel Stove to give about 4Kw heat to a 12 ft x 12 ft semi open plan room basically the Chimney divides the room from a kitchen which is about 1.5 times the size of the sitting room. Also need to heat about 8 medium sized rads and the Domestic Hot Water Tank basically the bottom floor of a 3000 sq ft 2 story house. Here lies the rub it needs to be aesthetically pleasing to my wife in the Nestor Martin type mould. I have looked at the Stratford type but they maybe too big as the house is well insulated and I don't want to be growing Banana Trees in it. Your knowledge and help are greatly appreciated.


----------



## fmc (11 Apr 2009)

Hi Taydo there is a bigger boiler option now available on the nestor martin and its a full wraparound so may suit your needs as it should be doing 10 rads on avg.
Arrow seb20 is another but may be a bit too much heat to the room.
TF70  would be fine room wise but is a big stove physicly.


----------



## Taydo (15 Apr 2009)

Thank you very much for your Help FMC. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## magtape (16 Apr 2009)

Hi Taydo, Do you remember the TurboStove I told you about before. That is now available in smaller sizes I think 10 and 14 KW


----------



## RiverKing (13 May 2009)

fmc

Was looking at nestor martin harmony 3 stove. Salesman told me boiler model would heat 8-10 rads. Is this the stove you are talking about?


----------



## fmc (14 May 2009)

riverking have to double check but afaik stanford 140 will heat 8-10 with warp boiler and harmony 3 with standard boiler will heat 6-8. Will double check and come back to you.


----------



## RiverKing (15 May 2009)

thanks fmc

was told that harmony 3 now had wrap around boiler option aswell. Really like the look of it, but if its not going to heat enough rads, its not for me.


----------

